# Activation iPod disque dur



## caucasit (15 Juin 2008)

Comment activer un iPod en disque dur afin de sauvegarder tous les fichiers sur l'iPod ??


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Juin 2008)

Utilisation de votre iPod comme un disque de stockage


----------

